# 2012 Polaris 850 XP HO EPS Lift



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

Tyler will your Polaris Sportsman 550/850 XP 2" Lift Kit 
work In a 2012 850 XP HO? if so will I need to also change the axles?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

bear21211 said:


> Tyler will your Polaris Sportsman 550/850 XP 2" Lift Kit
> work In a 2012 850 XP HO? if so will I need to also change the axles?


Yes it will work on the 2012 models, we do suggest changing your axles to a heavy-duty set. 2011+ Polaris axles do not allow you to lift your machine much before getting in a bind.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey man I have yalls lift in my 850 and love it! I do have a question for you though. Have y'all thought about making a kit with arched a-arms or a bigger lift for our bike.. Say a 4-6" lif?? Just curious.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Hey man I have yalls lift in my 850 and love it! I do have a question for you though. Have y'all thought about making a kit with arched a-arms or a bigger lift for our bike.. Say a 4-6" lif?? Just curious.


We have talked about it... As of right now its very low on the priority list. You guys will be the first to know if we do decide to go on through with it.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

OK well thanks for responding man.


----------

